# Nanaimo Bars - Non Perishable?



## Milos Gobrovic (Nov 1, 2014)

I was hoping to make some Nanaimo bars and send them to relatives in Serbia - but is there a way to make them using substitutes for the perishable ingrediants (butter, eggs, etc.). I know it wouldn't taste the same, but is it possible to come even close? 

The bars are found here ( Nanaimo Bars Nanaimo Bar Recipes )

Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't think you could sub out for non perishables. You could make some pretty jars/baggies of the mixes and include instructions then they could make it fresh when they get your gift.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 1, 2014)

They're not that perishable once they're cooked. I'd worry more about them melting in transit. Companies ship perishable medicines in Styrofoam coolers with frozen Blue Ice packs to keep them cold. That should work for your purpose.


----------



## Milos Gobrovic (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. 

But as far as I understand - you don't cook the bars. Maybe that makes it even easier? I couldn't say. 

How long would something like this last generally speaking? We usually eat them the night of' - haha.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 1, 2014)

How to Ship a Cake Overseas | eHow

Will this link help??

And this one???

http://images.fedex.com/us/services/pdf/packaging/Perishables_fxcom.pdf


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2014)

OK, they aren't as perishable as say a cheesecake, but they ARE still perishable and the cost to ship them in any kind of time for them to be as tasty as they can be would be prohibitive. The bottom layer can be quite crumbly and might not make it. Vancouver to Serbia, about $20 for ground service (up to 6 weeks), no clue what air would be.  

Good luck to you, I stand by my original answer, ship the pre measured ingredients and the method in a pretty container and let them make the recipe themselves.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2014)

I agree with Alix.  The only things they would have to add would be the butter, egg, and cream.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 1, 2014)

I will defer to the bakers. I will say, though, that I would not be thrilled about receiving a gift that I had to make myself. YMMV, of course, but there are lots of baked goods that can be successfully sent overseas. Just search for ideas for sending care packages to military troops. I've read that Pringles containers are great for cookies


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2014)

GotGarlic, remind me not to take you to Build a Bear on your next birthday.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2014)

Alix said:


> GotGarlic, remind me not to take you to Build a Bear on your next birthday.






I like the look of Mason jars with layered dry ingredients, with a nicely printed recipe.  You could put each layer in a separate ziplock and shove them in the jar.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 1, 2014)

Alix said:


> OK, they aren't as perishable as say a cheesecake, but they ARE still perishable and the cost to ship them in any kind of time for them to be as tasty as they can be would be prohibitive. The bottom layer can be quite crumbly and might not make it. Vancouver to Serbia, about $20 for ground service (up to 6 weeks), no clue what air would be.
> 
> Good luck to you, I stand by my original answer, ship the pre measured ingredients and the method in a pretty container and let them make the recipe themselves.



Up to 6 Weeks!?!!?!?!?  This is a food item going over 5000 miles in the air.  This needs to the sent in no more than one week in order to make sure it is fresh once it gets to Russia.  That is not cheap at all.

I tried to price a 9" by 9" by 3" box going from Vancouver to Siberia at UPS and DHL and got quotes of roughly 200 bucks Canadian!?!?!?   

I got a 161 buck quote from a US location to Siberia in roughly 8 days for a 9" by 9" by 3" box going to Siberia weighing only three pounds.


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2014)

As I said, air prices would be crazy. Ground shipment is quoted as 6 weeks for ~$20. I wouldn't send ANY baked item that way. 

I am pretty sure that no one living in Serbia would expect fresh baked goods from someone in Vancouver, but I know that I would sure appreciate the gesture. Think I might send a box of maple fudge via Amazon myself, let someone ELSE have the shipping headache!


----------



## Milos Gobrovic (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey everyone, thanks for the replies.

It's going to *Serbia*, not Siberia 

How long would Nanaimo bars last at room temperature? About a week? Less?


----------



## kleenex (Nov 2, 2014)

Milos Gobrovic said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for the replies.
> 
> It's going to *Serbia*, not Siberia
> 
> How long would Nanaimo bars last at room temperature? About a week? Less?



I was close

It is cheaper going to Serbia.. like 20 US bucks less.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 3, 2014)

Supposedly they can be kept for 2 weeks in the fridge. They do freeze well. In my house, they only last about 24 hours. Original Nanaimo bars aren't baked. I love the mint ones.

Nanaimo Bars Nanaimo Bar Recipes


----------

